
Rediscovering the Small Web - livatlantis
https://neustadt.fr/essays/the-small-web/
======
aabbcc1241
I enjoy reading this website. The color tune is very comfortable.

~~~
livatlantis
Author here. Thank you. It's a bit of an experiment, glad you enjoy it.

